

Intellij IDEA And Its Config Files of Pain - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.tumblr.com/post/69515860793/intellij-idea-and-its-config-files-of-pain

======
LoneWolf
I believe you are doing it wrong.

I do not version control my IntelliJ project files, at least with Maven you
don't need them in your VCS, if, and only IF I need to checkout a new copy
into another computer I just re-create the project from the pom files. and I
believe same may be true with Gradle, lets be realistic how often you change
computers that you need to keep your project files with you?

------
Randgalt
IDE project files do not belong in the repo. They are a detail of the IDE that
you choose to use.

